
Woz tells Paul Allen to stop trolling  - 0x12
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20059560-71.html#ixzz1LMVQ3ZxQ
======
raganwald
I just lost twenty points of IQ reading that wretched tripe. And Lord knows, I
don't have that much to spare. I don't mind people with opposing views, but if
you strip the article of its charact assasination and sarcastic tone, there's
nothing really there, no insight. You don't learn anything from it or from
refuting it.

Bilgewater.

------
Luc
"Chris Matyszczyk brings a fresh and irreverent perspective to the tech world
in his CNET blog, Technically Incorrect."

I puked a little. This is about the same level of writing as that awfully-
named 'NSFW' column on TechCrunch. Damn trolls.

~~~
rufibarbatus
So before I came back here to comment I decided to skim a few of his other
posts. There's no content. Ever. None.

I suppose what I'm about to say can be construed as a stock phrase, but I mean
it very literally: the overall tone and quality of his articles are that of a
stereotypical angry teenage blogger (perhaps modulo the author's journalistic
knowledge of the tech field).

> _It's like Batman's Robin getting upset with Holmes' Dr. Watson._

Ugh.

------
__david__
What a bizarre story—Are they really trying to put a negative spin Steve
Wozniak's disdain for patent trolls?

The smarmy sarcasm was practically palpable.

------
jsmcgd
I wish the article had gone further. I'm sure Woz had a little more to say on
the subject.

